# 120cm Planted Tank with Angelfish



## codliveroil

Edit: Latest FTS




 


Original post:

Here's some quick shots of my planted angelfish tank, which has been running in this guise for about 8 months.

Tank: 120cm W x  60cm H x 38cm D
CO2: 2kg FE 12 hours 3 bps
Lights: 3*39W T5 for 7 hours
Ferts: 25ml AE Neutro+ daily
50% w/c twice a week

Fish : 6 Angelfish, 10 Neon, 6 Ember tetra, 1 cranky SAE and a few rogues.
Green stuff: Hygrophila polysperma, 3 types of Microsorium pteropus (mini, narrow and classic)


----------



## roge21

Looking good


----------



## Bradleyh91

Really clean and crisp looking tank  would look good with some moss on the wood


----------



## Hugosek78

nice tank


----------



## codliveroil

Thanks all for comments. Over coming weeks I'll be using the java fern plantlets to cover more of the wood. The Angels now prefer the more open area to the right, as I guess the adults do in nature.


----------



## codliveroil

Hi,
Quick update, here's where I took this.

FTS:


The crew:


The boss:


Wonky FTS:


Have now broken this tank down, sold off decor and angels. Trying something new in fishy world for next project.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gary Nelson

Very nice, it's filled out very nice indeed and the scape you have done suits the tank perfectly


----------



## mr_ED

like the clean look of your tank


----------



## James O

Lovelyjuberly


----------



## CanisDraco

Very nice  

Do you have a mix of neon and cardinal tetra in here? I've been trying to figure out which you have and I'm sure you're trying to trick me by keeping them mixed together


----------



## flygja

Very nice! I think my next rescape is gonna look something like this.

And oh Troi... check out the wallpaper!


----------



## Martin in Holland

I wouldn't mind having a tank just like this one....


----------



## codliveroil

CanisDraco said:


> Do you have a mix of neon and cardinal tetra in here? I've been trying to figure out which you have and I'm sure you're trying to trick me by keeping them mixed together


 Ha yes well spotted, was a mongrel set of both. Actually preferred the cardinals.



flygja said:


> And oh Troi... check out the wallpaper!


 Wallpaper is my wifes arty contribution!

Cheers all, and happy scaping.


----------

